# trying to decide on a smith & wesson revolver



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, im trying to decide on a s&w J frame revolver ,must be capable of single and double action i would like adjustible sights but it looks like my choices are some what limited in 357mag or 327 federal mag ,also wondering if the 3" barrel model 60 would be appreciatively more accurate than say the 2" also does any one have experiance with the pro shop model 60 ? ,also looking at the light weight options,any feed back would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

What is the purpose for the revolver? all the questions you are asking will be answered by the purpose.

EDC- lightweight 1 7/8" bbl -637/638
Holster carry- Stainless Steel- 2-3" bbl- 60/649

I don't really see adjustable sights as practical on a J-Frames. They are meant to be fired fast and close. 

If you are looking for a range gun, go up a notch to a 686 in 4-6" bbl. 

If you are looking for a gun that is going to be both, you are going to be falling seriously short in one area or the other-CCW or Range. I have J-Frames and two 686. The J-frames (I EDC with a CCW) are slick (fixed sights and no lasers) and easily concealed. 

The 686 are both dreams to shoot on the range. 

I don't shoot at 25 yards with the J-Frames and I don't stick a 686 in my pocket.

Somebody is going to jump in now with how they can hit shotgun shells on a regular basis at 25 yards with a J Frame 3".
It isn't that I doubt them, but I wouldn't buy anything from them!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

wjh2657 said:


> If you are looking for a gun that is going to be both, you are going to be falling seriously short in one area or the other-CCW or Range.
> The 686 are both dreams to shoot on the range.
> I don't shoot at 25 yards with the J-Frames and I don't stick a 686 in my pocket.


Good answer. I have a friend in law enforcement who regularly fires his 10.8 oz. Scandium with the legendary 125 grain .357 load. I have seen him do this, and even tried it myself. Absolutely the hardest kicking little beast I've ever encountered. His shot placement after the first round tended to be slow as the recoil really torques the gun every which away. His theory is that it is a belly gun, and that's how he'd use it, up close where accuracy is not an issue. My response to that is what happens if things don't go as planned, maybe two or more BGs who don't accommodate his scenario? Last time I saw him, he was at the gun store picking up a 442 .38+P. He will now carry two J-frames  I have owned both the Model 60 and the 649. I shot them ok with .357 loads, but still felt uncomfortable with the amount of time and money it would have taken to shoot them well! And neither gun was a "pocket" pistol. A holster was required, and if I am going to wear a holster, I may as well put a true .357 snubby like the 686 plus 7-shooter in 3" bbl. IMHO forcing the little J-frame into being a true .357 magnum just doesn't work. They are, however, perfectly suited for the the .38+P, and are actually fun to shoot. Any accuracy difference between a 2 or 3 inch barrel would depend more on the shooter than the gun. I would also stay away from the .327 magnum which promises to fix the lightweights recoil problem. Thing is, once again, factor in plenty of range time, the cost of the .327 rounds (if you can get them) and the future of an untested cartridge, and we come back full circle! If you want a .357 magnum [email protected], get the 686, they are sweet! If you want a J-frame stick to the .38s and enjoy the ride either way. Good luck and safe shooting.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

With you GM.

I carry .38 Spcl Hornady XTPs(standard pressure) in my airweights and +Ps in my Stainless J Frames. The 686 are for fun on the range and normally are stoked with .38 Spcl Wadcutters.

I have also found that it takes almost daily practice with the J Frames to be accurate. I have a S&W 317 (.22 LR) with a 1 7/8" bbl that I practice with as close to daily as I can get in my garage (Bullet Trap )range. At>5 yards I use LR and at<5 yards I use CCI CBs. If I practice often I can keep everything in a 5 1/2" circle out to 25 feet, shooting mad dog mean _fast_. Range practice with .38 Spcl in carry guns shows I get same results with the EDCs. That is what the J Frame is for and all that I expect from them.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

wjh2657 said:


> With you GM.
> 
> I carry .38 Spcl Hornady XTPs(standard pressure) in my airweights and +Ps in my Stainless J Frames. The 686 are for fun on the range and normally are stoked with .38 Spcl Wadcutters.
> 
> I have also found that it takes almost daily practice with the J Frames to be accurate. I have a S&W 317 (.22 LR) with a 1 7/8" bbl that I practice with as close to daily as I can get in my garage (Bullet Trap )range. At>5 yards I use LR and at<5 yards I use CCI CBs. If I practice often I can keep everything in a 5 1/2" circle out to 25 feet, shooting mad dog mean _fast_. Range practice with .38 Spcl in carry guns shows I get same results with the EDCs. That is what the J Frame is for and all that I expect from them.


I like your style buddy, especially your devotion to keeping up your skills with the J-frame. I have recently picked up a box of Speer Gold Dot short barrel, 135 grain +P to try out. I have been using Corbon DPX and this point has got me rethinking my round selection for my 442. i will also get some of the .38 Spcl Hornady XTP you mentioned as you seem to have the J-frame figured out. thanks!
Eli


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

*response*

thanks everyone for your honesty


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

What did you decide?

I would recommend a nice K Frame 19 or 66 for belt carry. Heavy enough to absorb the .357.










Or.

M&P 360 with standard dot XS sights. 13.3 ounces and as you indicated carry with plus P.

I have a M&P 340 with CT grips and pocket carry it frequently.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Over the years I have had several J-frames.

I had a stainless with a full shroud.

I had a centennial with a semi-shroud.

I had an airweight with a full shroud.

And I had an unshrouded steel frame. (I forget all the model numbers).


All of these were from years ago and all were rated for .38 only. 

I would say that the trigger on these weapons stage well enough that I cannot imagine a situation where I would use single action. 

The Centennial needed constant cleaning as it filled frequently with lint.

I am planning on getting a Model 340PD (Scandium with Titanium cylinder). S & W lists it out at 11.4 ounces; other sources seem all to list it at 12 ounces.

These are weapons that go bang every time in every situation with every type of ammo. They even go bang when you press the barrel against a fat guy's gut (which will undo many semi-automatics).

Pachymeyer used to make a grip for these guns that allowed a full pinkie grip and it made the weapon much more controllable (but a little less concealable).

Regarding concealment. In my opinion it is the thickness in the butt of the gun that affects concealment. Many people make a big deal out of the fact that the J-frames are 1.250 thick. But the grip is not that thick and as long as the grip hugs the body it will conceal as well as any weapon with a similar grip size.


----------



## egghead (May 2, 2011)

My summer carry gun is a model 37. Shoots fine out to 25 feet. Considering the kick I get with this little guy, I can't imagine shooting a hot 357 with something close to the weight and configuration. But then I'm more of a sissy than some.


----------

